# How are bunks attached



## moloch16 (Jun 7, 2016)

I need to replace my bunks but not sure how they are attached to the trailer? Has anyone done this and know what type of connector is used so I know what to expect when making the change.

Thanks!!


----------



## minuteman62-64 (Jun 7, 2016)

Easiest way is to just use the same type of brackets that are currently installed. What's there now?


----------



## TNtroller (Jun 7, 2016)

Guess it depends on the make/style/brand of trailer. I changed the bunks out on a tracker trailer I had, did all the measuring and inspecting and materials list while boat was in the water on a weekday. That way I had easy access to all areas of the trailer w/o crawling under the boat. I then built the new bunks to the same specs as old ones, took everything to the boat ramp again, launched the boat and wife drove around the cove while I removed the old and install the new bunks. This trailer had "L" shaped uprights for the bunks to mount to with a 1/4" lag bolt. It's not rocket science, and don't use PT wood.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 8, 2016)

I've done it and just re-used the old hardware. Unless it has rusted away, you should be fine. 

If you need any parts, these guys have everything.

https://www.etrailer.com/dept-pg-Boat_Trailer_Parts-sf-Roller_and_Bunk_Parts-pt-Brackets-sz-Bunk_Bracket.aspx

richg99


----------

